# I will edit your horsey pictures for you!



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be happy to edit very special pictures of you and your horse.

Please post your picture on this thread and tell me what you would like for it.

Example
Horse name
Color
Quote
Font

or I could be creative with it

dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Horse Name : Indigo
Color: Royal Blue
Quote: "I will never let you fall, Ill Stand up with you forever"
Font: Something Fancy  

Tatianna Brooke Ripcik's Photos - Indigo | Facebook

(Paint Horse)
Horse name :Marshmellow
Color: Green
Quote: (suprise me)
Font: Bold, And Fancy

Tatianna Brooke Ripcik's Photos - Horses | Facebook

( SAME LINK AS ABOVE)
Pepper (Dun Horse)
Colorurple


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

this is your first one. do you like it?


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

your second.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

your third.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i would love one. have a look on the link and photo. and you choose.
(personalized)
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket 
^^horse is called apache(showname- A missing colour)
You and me the perfect team.
Forever and always
never letting you go
iloveyou
(^^ something like that you can change it if you want)











^^this is lilly 
^ could you write something cute on here as shes a little filly that i just breed and shes my first one, so it will be really nice.



thank you. so exciteed


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love one too! 
Name: Penny Lane
Color: Pink and purple and white are her lead rope and halter colors but chose Quote: whatever you want! 
Font: again, whatever you want! 
Thanks!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you ! 
I love them <3


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

numero uno


----------



## Gee (Nov 7, 2009)

Horse name : Summer
Color : Pink white and gold
Quote : I trust you  I Love You
Font : a pretty one


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awww, great. thanks


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

Horse name: Fleur De Lys
Color: Royal Blue and Pink
Quote: surprise me 
Font: fancy and bold and big


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

and jadeewood that is the CUTEST picture i have ever seen!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Horse Name: Bishop
Colour: Sky blue and white
Quote: Horse in a million
Font: Anything cool

View attachment 18507


Horse name: Silver Sabre
Colour: Purple and black
Quote: Perfect angel
Font: Anything

View attachment 18508


Horse Name: Arrow Star
Colour: Green and gold
Quote: velvet darkness
Font: Anything


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

Im sorry i havent gotten back to you guys. my computer crashed and picnik is no longer working and im very sick!
please excuse me.


----------

